

HN: Know of a telco with an API I can use to buy virtual phone numbers + query for logs? - igglepiggle

I'm building a directory services application and I need an API to buy virtual phone numbers on the fly, which will just forward to a different number. I'd also like to be able to query the API for the number of calls received and their duration. I'm predominantly interested in the USA and UK.<p>I'd be very grateful if somebody could point me in the right direction.. my google-fu seems weak today.
======
oldgregg
I don't think they have an API, but www.voip.ms has been phenomenal for us.
Really great design, great customer service, and CHEAP. Live chat them and see
what they say, it would probably be easy just to hpricot a homebrew API with
them.

~~~
igglepiggle
Thanks for the comment - they seem to have great prices and coverage.. and
logs. Just what I was looking for!

------
r11t
Have you looked into the open source Telephony/PBX solution "Asterisk"?
<http://www.asterisk.org/>

It does not exactly fit your requirement of an API to buy virtual phone
numbers but I believe you should be able to use it to cheaply setup forwarding
service for phone numbers. I am not speaking out of experience but I think
Asterisk might be able to do what you are looking for.

~~~
igglepiggle
Yeah the main problem is buying the actual numbers. We don't have a very
complex requirement in terms of managing the calls - they'll all just get
forwarded on to different numbers, so we don't really need to manage our own
infrastructure.

------
staunch
I don't know if it does quite what you want, but Twilio.com is worth checking
out/asking if you haven't.

~~~
igglepiggle
Thanks for the comment - the site seems a little sparse on information but
I've sent them an e-mail.

